# Our New PWD Pup



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

She's really cute!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Awww how cute is this ? Thanks for sharing !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is just adorable!!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Awwww, cute! I love her white chest and toes. What's her background in terms of pedigree?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

she is very cute


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awww she is adorable!! 

Question, do their coats change like poodles or do they stay the same texture throughout life?


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

How adorable! I love the lion clip.. it suits her!!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Awwww, cute! I love her white chest and toes. What's her background in terms of pedigree?


Her sire is CH SaltyDawg's Dream Catcher
Dam is Aust CH Do Gato's Mimosa at Sunnyhill


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> Awww she is adorable!!
> 
> Question, do their coats change like poodles or do they stay the same texture throughout life?


They do have a coat change but the texture also depends on the type of coat. There is wavy and curly. Curly is much like a poodle, but both my girls are wavies so there hair is more fleecey right now and will get wavier. There can also be a mix of both coats.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments!! She and her Poodle sister get along famously I think Kala really loves having her around. Now if I can just protect her show coat from this new little munchkin!!


----------

